# Hello, respect brothers¡¡¡¡



## alquimista (Feb 4, 2010)

hello Brothers¡¡
I am glad to join to this site that look pretty good.
hope we can share some info and help¡¡¡¡
I am BBuilder with several years of experience in "you know what" so if I can be of some help to someone, just let me know.
I live in Paraguay
Best regards to all.
The Alchemist.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 4, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

alquimista welcome to IM! 

FYI - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

BTW, you can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 4, 2010)

welcome, fitness singles is a great way to share your fitness passion.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 4, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------

